# Iam looking for Alan McLean ex Benline



## DAVY F (Nov 19, 2007)

I sailed with Alan McLean on the BenVannoch ex (City of Ripon) in 1978, the last I heard was that Alan and his Wife Jill had emigrated to Perth Australia and haven't heard from him since, does anybody know of his whereabouts!

DAVY F

(Pint)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Davy suggest you ask same question on the MN web site
http://www.mowbars.plus.com


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Davy. you could also try the web site poms in perth.com


----------

